# Hey, Paratrooper and other Arizonians...



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/rattlesnakes-found-hiding-pool-noodles-204335763.html


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......saw that on the evening news a day or two ago. 

We don't have the snake problems up here that Phoenix and Tucson have.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've gone out into the desert God only knows how many times and as of yet only came across two rattlers. One that someone who was panning for gold had already killed and the other was going across the highway. But then again I do watch where I go and don't go about intentionally looking for them. They usually hide in the rocks to escape the heat of the day and away from their potential predators of which there are many. They're really not interested in biting something that they can not eat as they want to conserve their venom for that purpose. However they will bite if provoked in defense of themselves. You don't want to startle one that's for sure, I always watch every step and look around when I'm out in the desert. As long as they are not a direct threat to me I'll just leave them alone.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Yup......saw that on the evening news a day or two ago.
> 
> We don't have the snake problems up here that Phoenix and Tucson have.


Which type of snakes are you referring to legless or 2 legged


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Which type of snakes are you referring to legless or 2 legged


Initially, I was referring to the legless type.

We have the two-legged type as well, but not to the extent that the major cities have.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Yet to see a rattler here in AZ, except on the menu at Rustler's Roost.


----------



## DesertDrifter29 (Sep 21, 2016)

I've seen them here in Northern AZ but they want nothing to do with me. If you corner them or surprise them they may strike.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We always had a rattlesnake "problem" on our club range, in the near-to-LA Mojave Desert.
They were especially prevalent in our target pits and under the target-storage shed.

When someone new would join the club and start shooting with us, their first instinct was to kill those snakes.
But we experienced club members wouldn't let that happen.

You see, the rattlesnakes were after the rats.
And the rats were after the wheat paste we used to attach our targets to their frames.

Without those snakes, the rats would've been chewing all of our targets to pieces.

We loved our rattlesnakes, and went out of our way to leave them alone.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We loved our rattlesnakes, and went out of our way to leave them alone.


_Have you hugged your rattlesnake today?_


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> _Have you hugged your rattlesnake today?_


No, and I wouldn't volunteer to be shot with a .22 Short, either. :yawinkle:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> No, and I wouldn't volunteer to be shot with a .22 Short, either. :yawinkle:


Don't you know.......it only hurts for a little while...........:smt002


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Don't you know.......it only hurts for a little while...........:smt002


...Just like a proctological exam.

You can take mine for me.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Just like a proctological exam.
> 
> You can take mine for me.


Now that is really a friend. Yes take the exam...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AZdave said:


> Now that is really a friend. Yes take the exam...


I'd heard that a true friend is one who will help you bury a body w/o asking a single question.

Never had one ask me to take a colonoscopy for him. :smt075


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'd heard that a true friend is one who will help you bury a body w/o asking a single question.
> 
> Never had one ask me to take a colonoscopy for him. :smt075


Good news Paratrooper. it's pass/fail not multiple choice or essay. The end is near.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Good news Paratrooper. it's pass/fail not multiple choice or essay. The end is near.


I stood a pretty good chance at multiple choice questions.

Essay questions required a bit more than I was willing to provide.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Good news Paratrooper. it's pass/fail not multiple choice or essay. *The end is near*. [emphasis added]


In their mid-40s radio "feud," Fred Allen somehow got Jack Benny's pants off. (It was _radio_, remember.)
Benny was, of course, deeply incensed and revengeful.
"You haven't seen the end of me, Allen," Benny snarled.
"It won't be long now, Jack," Allen retorted, holding Benny's pants.

On another subject, Fred Allen's announcer, Kenny Delmar, also played Senator Beauregard Claghorn in the weekly question-and-answer segment of the Fred Allen Show.
Senator Claghorn was from so deep in the South that, he said, his constituency lay south of Alabama, in the Gulf of Mexico. One week, the question had to do with illness.
Claghorn replied, "Illness? Son, when I gits chicken pox, they is _Southern-Fried_ chicken pox!"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In their mid-40s radio "feud," Fred Allen somehow got Jack Benny's pants off. (It was _radio_, remember.)
> Benny was, of course, deeply incensed and revengeful.
> "You haven't seen the end of me, Allen," Benny snarled.
> "It won't be long now, Jack," Allen retorted, holding Benny's pants.
> ...


Damn.....some of you are really old. :mrgreen:

Is it true, that some were around when dirt was invented? :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Is it true, that some were around when dirt was invented? :watching:


I helped invent rocks.
Dirt was later made from those rocks.

Craigh and I are older than God herself!

"I was born around ten thousand years ago,
And there's nothing in this world that I don't know.
I saw Jesus Christ and Moses
Playing ring-around-the-roses,
And I'll whup the man who says it isn't so!"
 -Doc Watson


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I helped invent rocks.
> Dirt was later made from those rocks.
> 
> Craigh and I are older than God herself!
> ...


I ain't gonna argue with you...........:smt1099


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Craigh and I are older than God herself!


"The Shack" is a very good book about Her.


----------

